# My skin is freaking out!



## xlakatex (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok so I used to have pretty bad acne and NOTHING worked for me. About 2 years ago I started using Proactiv and it worked pretty well. It didn't get it away completely but it got rid of most of it. The past couple weeks my skin has been breaking out pretty badly and it's really pissing me off lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm really nervous about switching products since nothing else has really worked for me before. My skin is combo./oily. Does anyone have any products that are miracle workers?? Thanks for your help


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 7, 2008)

By any chance, did you use any of the Philosophy stuff?? In particular, Hope in a Jar???


----------



## xlakatex (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_By any chance, did you use any of the Philosophy stuff?? In particular, Hope in a Jar???_

 
Nope. Ive never used anything from Philosophy.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 8, 2008)

Do you know where your acne problems come from? Maybe you should see a dermatologist before trying other products, to know the original cause and then, he could give you a proper treatment.


----------



## xlakatex (Apr 3, 2008)

I currently dont have any money to see a derm. but my acne is prob just genetic. I dont touch my face, i drink water, take vitamins, etc...so the only thing i can come up with is that my skin just sucks lol.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

This is my skin care regiment:
- Aveeno - clear complection foam wash
- seabreeze for sensitive skin (I only apply to blemishes) or Braggs Organic Apple cider vin on blemishes
- Hope in a jar or Moisterlush
- MAC eye cream
- I exfoliate 1x a week - skin prep scrub- dermoligica
________________________________________________
- I drink tons of water
- change sheets 1x a week
***If you are having a problem with your skin, see a dermo. If you have health insurance, see if your dermo is covered by your plan.

This is what I use & it workd for me but everyone is different. Good Luck


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 4, 2008)

Better to see a dermatologist.
Granular scrubs or manual exfoliation such as brushes and washclothes can perpetuate and spread acne, and moisture creams can aggravate acne as well. Don't use astringents with alcohol either. Opt for witch hazel. No picking, no pressure on the face, no rubbing, wash 3 times a day (antibacterial soap does help) and consider a gentle BHA product like salcylic acid.
Keep your brushes clean, if you wear foundation make sure its oil free, hypoallergenic and non comedogenic. Many oils that people use in their hair-conditioners-can also cause acne. Getting angry makes acne worse too.  Eat plenty of fresh fruit like tomatoes, melon, cucumber and veggies like carrots and broccoli -these are heavy with skin clearing antoxidants. Watch your sugar intake-sugar causes inflammation in the body.
Use a clean pillowcase every night.


----------



## xlakatex (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow thanks!


----------



## athena123 (Apr 7, 2008)

If this is something that just cropped up, it could also be related to new makeup, product or even hair conditioner/shampoo or laundry detergent. 

Kuippo gave you some pretty good advice already. If nothing has changed in your product or makeup usage and you're already keeping your pillowcases, makeup brushes and swapping out washcloths every day, then it's possible you just need to change to different actives. 

The Proactive line uses benzoil [sp?] peroxide, which can be harsh for some yet effective for others. Other actives that help control acne breakouts are salacylic acid and sulfur. 

Drink plenty of water or green tea; anything that'll promote inner health, reduce inflammation and rid toxins will be helpful.


----------

